# Virgin Media TiVo Box



## Automateav (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

I've exhausted google, yahoo and last but not least bing! In the search for the full set of IR CODES too control a TiVo 1Gb box over TCP!

Can anyone help?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Try this:

https://web.archive.org/web/2013040...CP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol_073108.pdf

Also this thread has a lot of info:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385


----------

